# Help with asus maximus bios



## miamimuscleboy (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey guys , I just bought the asus maximus NON SE and am having alot of problems with the settings. I upgraded from the msi p35 neo2 fr and cant oc as high as I did on the msi board. I am looking for specific bios settings I dont know what they do. Right now I am at 465 fsb 1117 @5-5-5-17 and 3.73 on e6750 however I have left everything on auto except for my cpu volt and memory volt 2.4 does anyone know what the transaction booster should be set on and also I dont know what the FSB to northbridge strap setting is . right now it is on 333mhz , I cant go above 3.73 without complete lock up . also my cmos reset doesnt reset anything when i press it. why is that. just updated to 0907 bios as well, if anyone has some bios settings that are working well please let me know , Thanks. (also I am stuck at DETRAM when trying to insert ballistix ddr2 1066 sticks. they wont allow post, I am using mushkin ddr2 1000 sticks right now? thanks


----------



## Duffman (Jan 12, 2008)

are you referring to the Maximus Formula?  If so, i can post my settings when i get home from work.  I have a 6850 so you should be pretty close.  At the very least, you can work from there.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, here are my settings.

in the Extreme Tweaker section:

AI Overclock---Manual
OC from CPU Level up---Auto
Cpu Ratio Setting---9.0
FSB Frequency---415
PCIE Frequency---100
DRAM Freq---Auto
DRAM Command Rate---Auto
DRAM Timing Control---Manual
Ram timings are really up to what ram you have
The rest of the ram timings are set to auto
AI Clock Twister--Auto (not sure what this one is)
Transaction Booster---Auto (again, not sure)
CPU Voltage---1.525
CPU PLL Volt---Auto
Northbridge Volt---Auto
DRAM Volt---2.1 but really is determined by your RAM
FSB Termination Voltate---Auto
Southbridge Volt---Auto
Loadline Calibration---Enabled
CPU GTL Reference---Auto
Northbridge GTL Reference---Auto
DDR2 Channel A Reference Voltage---Auto
DDR2 Channel B Reference Voltage---Auto
DDR2 Channel Controller Reference Voltage---Auto
all the LED settings at default values
CPU Spread Spectrum---Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum---Disabled

Under the advanced CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Setting---9.0 (i think this is determined by the tweaker setting)
C1E Support---Disabled
CPU TM Function---Enabled
Vanderpool Technology---Disabled
Execute Disable Bit---Enabled
Max CPUID Value Limit---Disabled


I started with THIS GUIDE and went from there.

I'm sure you will need to adjust these based on your individual components.


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Ok, here are my settings.
> 
> in the Extreme Tweaker section:
> 
> ...



Read in the quote.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

do you know what that is erocker?


----------



## erocker (Jan 13, 2008)

Spread spectrum is for use in high EMI (electromagnetic interference) situations.  Newer hardware doesn't suffer from it, nor I doubt you live in a area with high interference.  Mine has been off for years.


----------



## miamimuscleboy (Jan 13, 2008)

Duffman said:


> are you referring to the Maximus Formula?  If so, i can post my settings when i get home from work.  I have a 6850 so you should be pretty close.  At the very least, you can work from there.



yeah the non se (no water block) formula
thanks


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

groovy, it's off.  Does it increase stability or performance by having it off?


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

miamimuscleboy said:


> yeah the non se (no water block) formula
> thanks



Ok, that's the same board I have.


----------



## cods (Jan 13, 2008)

*re bios settings*

Thanks guys , its good to see real stats for a change tho i seem to have a slight prob!,,why is it that i cant access CPU ratio control?,,,the only options i get are Auto or Manual, could someone please suggest something.. i only just recently got the good stuff tho i do wonder if i shoulda just gone the maximus extreme but no matter the damage is done,,,thx again fellas


----------



## cods (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah iam running the e6850 with corsair 6400 and the xfx 8800 , sadly 5 5 5 18,,and yes iam a bonafide noob.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

you can only change the ratio in one of the areas.  I can't remember which one.  I want to say it's in the Extreme Tweaker section and will automatically update in the cpu section.


----------



## cods (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx Duff but its not adjusted in the Extreme Tweaker section cause as i say it only gives me the option of Auto and Manual , same with the FSB , do you think it might be a bios version thing?,,thx mate


----------



## Duffman (Jan 13, 2008)

hmm, i'm not at home to check it out.  If you don't get an answer before i get home from work, i'll let you know then


----------



## mandelore (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119

everything you really need to know about the settings, what they do, and how to configure etc


----------



## cods (Jan 14, 2008)

THX mandelore,,,very much!


----------



## cods (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey mandelore thx again mate,,,iam hoping you have some idea with another issue iam having re my XFX gtx 8800...before i explain i`d like to say once again thankyou for that pricless info mate, anyway iam running everything pretty much stock at present until i get hold of the Heatsink iam after, my issue is when i increase the system to around 3.2 using the AI tweaker from windows i notice a very prominent stutter as iam moving within BF2 infact iam still recovering from it (( yet when i run it at stock 3 gig the stutter is gone! its the e6850 and ram (6400)is running at 4 4 4 12 with a ratio of 5/6 ,,i reckon this is a ram ratio issue and would like your opinion on it mate,,thx again


----------



## Wile E (Jan 14, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Ok, here are my settings.
> 
> in the Extreme Tweaker section:
> 
> ...



If you enable Lineload Calibration, it kills vDroop. Might be able to lower your vCore a little that way, as there's no sag under load.


----------



## cods (Jan 15, 2008)

thankyou Wile ,,  bios specs are valuable tho my prob is i have no control with cpu multiplier other than optons of Auto or Manual so the FSB is always 333,,iam gonna flash the latest bios and see if things change, i have a feeling  the bios may be corrupt ,thx for all your help , very much appreciated..


----------



## miamimuscleboy (Jan 15, 2008)

does anyone know why my NB temp on the maximus formula is always above 60C to 70C is this a bios error as my cpu temp is like12C with 0907 bios??? NB temps are usually not above 50C


----------



## Duffman (Jan 15, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you enable Lineload Calibration, it kills vDroop. Might be able to lower your vCore a little that way, as there's no sag under load.



Hmm, i'm not sure why i put down auto there.  I actually had it disabled which is what i thought  read was the setting to kill the vdroop.  Makes sense why it didn't...lol.  This may give me some more room.

updated with changes


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

Please tell me is it possible to update bios using a cd rather than floppy or usb flash drive?,,why i ask is because the maximus formula bios 907 is to large for a floppy and the usb flash drive is not recognised in bios as drive E, could someone explain why the bios is not recognising the usb?,,,i`ve just about had enough of this pc stuff,(


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

*Enough Already*

OK...i canrt post at xtreme forums cause i havent been processed yet so here it goes!, i would appreciate some feedback re this mobo (maximus formula) as iam ready to take it back and !@##$ afew heads! Initially i had the 505 bios which was only hours ago, iam now running 907 , yes i finally flashed it but only god knows how!,,anyway at this minute with 907bios i dont get any options re CPU Ratio setting other than Auto , atleast with bios 505 the entire line was highlighted and it gave me an option of Auto and manual yet when i clicked manual it gave me no control over FSB frequency other than the default 333 this is why i flashed to 907,NOW as i`ve explained i dont get any other option than Auto which isnt even highlighted!! i want to return this board first thing in the morn but i need to be sure its not my stupidity getting in the way with a perfectly fine board so i would really appreciate some FEEDBACK ..thx guys


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

OH yeah and since the 907 upgrade the AI console within windows creates an error report every time i click it and locks up!


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

LOL,,you got to #@$ key the values in!! iam a noob at this ....sorry, but please answer my question re AI console locking up , iam hoping its just a side effect of the 907 bios ..thx damn anxiety attack i`d better go apologise to the misses and the the dog!..


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn!*

i dont seem to be able to post in Xtreme forums so could you pass this on, want to thank all and in particular Grnfinger,,thx guys


First time ever oc, well second considering I changed the cpu volts once! and I still cant believe it!, I only just worked out that you had to key in values for volts , thought my mobo was buggered for days,,lol,,was gonna return it then for some strange reason the right side of the bios screen caught my eye and there it was!! Key in the values , I thought they shoulda been part of a drop screen ..Dohhh

My oc specs for e6850 and maximus formula bios 907 idle 34-35 load 61-62 running stock intel heatsink…THX Grnfinger,got these from your q6600 specs and adjusted them slightly using gods help ,,,you`re awesome mate ! Hope this noob oc can be of some help to others , thx again iam stoked!...oh yeah , been running prime95 for round 3 hours no probs! I might get game and drop the cpu volts by another .025. When I ran 1.30 it was unstable , cant believe a drop of .025 would make that much of a diff, it also dropped the temp by 3c


Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 380
FSB Strap to North Bridge : AUTO 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-945
DRAM Command Rate : 2T 
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4 
RAS# Precharge : 4 
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO 
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO 
Write Recovery Time : AUTO 
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO 

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO 
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled 
Ai Clock Twister : Strong
Transaction Booster : AUTO

CPU Voltage : 1.325 
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.50
North Bridge Voltage : 1.49
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled 
CPU GTL Reference : Auto


----------



## cods (Jan 16, 2008)

correction when i ran 1.35 it was unstable!


----------



## i_dog_69 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey guys is there a utility to flash my bios IN vista? i have no floppy disk drive and ineed to update  to the lastest on my new maximus! thnx!!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 19, 2008)

i_dog_69 said:


> Hey guys is there a utility to flash my bios IN vista? i have no floppy disk drive and ineed to update  to the lastest on my new maximus! thnx!!



Just put the new BIOS on a thumb drive, and restart. Go into the BIOS, and there's a built in update utility that will read the new BIOS right off of the thumb drive.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Duffman said:


> groovy, it's off.  Does it increase stability or performance by having it off?



Sorry I took so long.  Yes, it increases your OC stability for sure.


----------

